# Single Women Chat Every Thursday 8.00pm



## suitcase of dreams

Hello all,

Anyone want to chat this Thurs eve? About 7.30pm onwards? 

UPDATED for this week - October 5th
Again, please say if another night would be better, otherwise we may as well stick to Thursdays   

I'll try to pop in this Thurs but have a job interview on Fri so will need to prepare etc, there is already a Singles room in chat though so you can just go straight in there and get chatting!

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

I'll have to check my busy evening schedule...yep, that's lucky I'm actually free on thursday (and friday, saturday, sunday, monday, tuesday and wednesday).

bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Someone prod me ... I hope to be in there .. xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

bb-   
I'm actually going out tomorrow night - only the 2nd time since the babies were born! one of the girls from my NCT group is moving abroad so it's her farewell dinner....not sure how I'll cope staying up later than 9pm though!

mini - will do a reminder on the day and on ** - hope to chat thurs   

Suitcase
x


----------



## caramac

We'll be there! Like BB I have no social life (but wouldn't have it any other way). Sorry BB that wasn't a dig at you for having no social life!!!


----------



## greatgazza

oooh i have never done this chat thing before.  how do you do it??

GGx


----------



## Diesy

Darn, missed the last two, hoping to make this one!  It's such a good idea!  Mini, once you've been prodded feel free to prod me


----------



## Betty-Boo

Honey I'll give you a gentle size 6 up the bottom ...    
Mini xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GG - click on 'chat room' at the top of the page (along from home) and it should automatically open 
you'll come into the welcome room - you then look for the singlies room (room list on right) and click on it to enter
then you chat   
give it a try!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Diesy

Wow, size 6 Mini!  I could do with a boot up the backside on another couple of issues, I know where to come  

Thanks Suity!

xx


----------



## natclare

Hi there! Yes I'll be there, looking forward to it. Especially as it's going to be almost impossible to come on 1st October! xx


----------



## caramac

Are we chatting tonight? Only me and Bingbong in there at the moment!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sorry honey -  not really up to it .. Have fun!!
xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

sorry folks, been preparing for job interview tomorrow and now need to get to bed...hope you had a good chat, should be around next week   
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

Sorry at my folks and can't chat from the iPad for some reason...next one. Hope more people turned up.
Xx


----------



## bingbong

Just to say that they've added us into the chat calender for thursday nights   . I know that we never really agreed that would be the night but as it has been so far it seemed worth doing and can be changed if needed.

bingbong x


----------



## Diesy

Good to speak to everyone last night, some very amusing birth anecdotes in there  

Hope the job interview goes well Suitcase


----------



## bingbong

It's Thursday chat night tonight folks.

bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Day 5 of migraine ... Won't be there but have fun! xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

OOh I'll pop on around 2000  ish when I'm home
L


----------



## suitcase of dreams

anyone chatting tonight?
see you in there   
Suitcase
x


----------



## cocochanel1

Is anyone chatting tonight? Coco xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I can't make tonight - I'm out for dinner - I'd rather be home and having an early night tbh (am so tired at the moment and so stressed with sorting out work and childcare) but promised to catch up with this friend as it's been ages
am sure will enjoy it once I'm out, it's just the boys are still waking at 4.30-5.30am every morning so I really need to get my sleep in early!

happy chatting tonight, I'll def be there next week for a chat   

and coco - sorry I still haven't answered your email, it's on my 'to do' list - will get to it asap 

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

chat night tonight    all welcome!

bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Count me in


----------



## lulumead

Definitely going to try and remember to log on tonight!
X


----------



## suitcase of dreams

how can it be Thursday again? where does the time go?!
will do my best tonight, seem to have loads to do though....hopefully chat later   
Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

If you're having trouble getting into chat please check out this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=204515.0

bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thank you for hosting us bingbong     It's most appreciated.


Mini xxx


ps .. I will sort out the name change! LOL


----------



## bingbong

for tonights chat, I won't be there tonight though   


bingbong x


----------



## indekiwi

Sorry ladies - can't make it tonight.    Not because there is anything interesting happening on the birth front.   


Happy chatting!


A-Mx


----------



## ISABELLA STAR

Hi guys, 

I am planing to do ivf on my own, ex partner said he could not handle it anymore and told me he needs to find a new woman...this will also be my fourth round.. just don't know where to start...

cheers


----------



## Diesy

Sorry I had to leave chat eatly because of Colin Firth (he's dreamy). Good thing too because I was a dead cert to catch Twins if I'd stayed, secretly excited 

Welcome to the madness, oops I mean gang Isabella, come join us on the ivf thread, see below this on the main page. Men, eh! Honestly, what are they like...and that's them on a good day. Love 'em really!


----------



## ciaelle

i don't manage to connect the chat...


----------



## bingbong

ciaelle have a read of this thread, it might help http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=177702.0 If not then let me know.

bingbong x


----------



## bingbong




----------



## bingbong




----------



## even

cannot wait til single women's chat on thurs.  Not been a good weekend at all.


----------



## greatgazza

sorry to hear that abacus, why not post on one of the other singlie boards to get a bit of moral support before thurs?

GGx


----------



## even

thank you honey, i ended up getting some support from a couple of people i've never met but use the same clinic as me.  But what other singlie boards were you thinking of?  hope you're well xxx


----------



## greatgazza

i guess maybe this one if it's general life c*&p getting you down:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234722.870

or if it's about tx possibly this one about iui:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243822.400

or this one for singlies considering/having ivf:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=276408.430

GGxx


----------



## even

thanks GG  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bingbong

abacusnexus look forward to chatting tomorrow night.


bingbong x


----------



## even

you too bing xxx


----------



## bingbong

password swans


----------



## bingbong




----------



## lulumead

ooh i just popped on to chat...room is empty maybe too late...its 9pm    


xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

BB is not feeling too good tonight and I have loads to do - and it was just me and her so we called it an early night....will be back next week I'm sure   
sorry we missed you lulu   
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

No worries at all. I was just feeling really pleased with myself for having the computer on at the right moment and remembering it was tonight!! Hope all good with you.
xx



BB:     hope you are feeling better. xx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks Lulu. Sorry to miss you    normally at that time there's loads of us in but for some reason last night everyone had something better to be doing!


bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

You feeling ok?
Xxx


----------



## bingbong

no lulu, having a very tough time and feel very unwell. But hey, it has to get better! Hope that you and L are ok.


bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

oh BB...so sorry to hear that. Wish something I could do to help....sending you lots of these       


Hope you feel better soon, are you able to get anyone to help with Topsy and Tim?. xxxxxxxx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks Lulu   I'm doing much better, today I actually feel like I want to do things!!! 


b x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

boo - work dinner tonight so no chatting for me


----------



## bingbong

you need to tell work that you can't do Thursday nights!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I know...am not happy. was meant to be weds and thurs but couldn't get my sister to help last night as she has staff meeting on weds so had to prioritise tonight for work :-(
off to dinner  now, hopefully home by 10pm but way too late to chat. 
will be back to chat next week though
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

Why oh why do I always forget!!! Doh!!!

Be nice to catch up in chat soon....I will try harder!
Xx


----------



## bingbong

password swans


----------



## acrazywench

Keep getting chucked out - probably computer playing silly beggars. Anyway hope you're all well but think I'm going to give up on it for tonight and hopefully join you properly next week. 
x


----------



## bingbong

That's a shame crazy! Hope to see you next week!

bingbong x


----------



## sunshine82

Hello!    Is there a chat on tonight?  I tried to access the single women chat room and it wanted a password!!!


----------



## bingbong

sunshine yes, it's on at 8pm and the password is swans . You are welcome to go in earlier and chat to people in the welcome room until some singlies come along. Look forward to seeing you there   


bingbong x


----------



## MTE

Im new to all this and not sure if I have gone on to the forum or not.  Im a single 41 year old and currently looking into having a baby on my.  

Am I in the right place?


----------



## notamuggle

Hey MTE,  I've not used the chat before so not quite sure how to use it but hi!


----------



## MTE

From what i can gather 34 is really good odds.  I was told i need to do it before i turn 42.  So Im saving like mad, so I can at least have a decent maternity leave.


----------



## calleguen

Hi Ladies

Is this chatting session still happening?  I tried to go on tonight and couldn't seem to launch the chat function.

C


----------



## bingbong

Hi calleguen,


Yes they are still happening. It seems that tonight quite a few people had trouble getting in so it sounds like something is going on with the system. Hopefully we will see you in there next week 


bingbong x


----------

